# Gaunts Ghost's Warmaster 2015



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

According to comments on the Black Library Facebook page the next Gaunts Ghost’s novel Warmaster is not now due out until 2015!! A two year delay!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugh, well that sucks......


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:cray:

Well, that sort of ruined my day.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Here the short version - direct correspondence from Facebook :


> A few weeks ago I asked when the next gaunts ghost novel would be out and was told 2015.


 - that's a quote. This question was not mine
The answer - 


> Black Library Hi Mike, Amazon have had access to the correct release information for some time, I'm afraid we can't insist that they use that information to update their website or comment on why they haven't done so.


So it's inconclusive - is it true or not - amazon and Barnes still showing July 2014


----------

